# Canon EF 24 f/2.8 IS USM & Canon EF 28 f/2.8 IS USM Announced.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8791"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8791" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8791"></a></div>
<p><strong>Introducing the world’s first wide-angle primes with IS

</strong>Canon today also launches the new EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM and EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM – the world’s first 24mm and 28mm fixed wide-angle lenses to feature optical IS technology. Ideal for landscape and reportage, both lenses offer outstanding flexibility allowing photographers to shoot an even broader range of scenes and subjects – combining fast apertures with IS to enable sharp results when shooting handheld, even in low light conditions.</p>
<p>Offering an advantage of up to 4-stops over lenses without IS, both lenses are ideal for capturing more of the scene thanks to their wider focal lengths. Both feature a wide f/2.8 aperture, allowing photographers to explore shallow depth of field, or to shoot in lower-light conditions. Wide apertures and IS technology also make each lens ideal for shooting fast-moving subjects, while Canon’s advanced IS technology is able to detect intentional panning movement and automatically switch from Normal IS mode to Panning IS mode – helping users to capture movement with greater accuracy.</p>
Silent, high-speed AF performance is provided by the inclusion of a ring-type USM and additional features including optimized AF control. Full-time manual focusing also ensures adjustments can be made even when AF is engaged, while a minimum focusing distance of 0.20m (EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM) and 0.23m (EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM) allows photographers to get even closer to smaller or more detailed subjects.</p>
<p><strong>Designed to perform

</strong>Both the EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM and EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM feature redesigned optics to improve image quality and reduce the need for post-production. An aspherical glass moulded (GMo) lens element is incorporated to correct aberration throughout the optical system, while Canon’s optimised Super Spectra Coatings reduce ghosting and flare for stand-out image quality. Externally, both models also boast a number of design similarities with Canon’s professional L-series lenses, with a similar coating on the barrel and a similar design on the focus ring. A distance scale is also included to assist with landscape photography, while the compact design makes these lenses an unobtrusive addition to any kit bag.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## Raddy (Feb 7, 2012)

Canon Germany mentions prices:

Available April 2012:
EF 24-70mm 1:2,8L II USM > 2299 Euro

Available June 2012:
EF 24mm 1:2,8 IS USM > *829 Euro*
EF 28mm 1:2,8 IS USM > *799 Euro *

Assuming the shops will sell them for somewhat less it's still lots of cash!
Either way. Missing IS on the EF 24-70mm 1:2,8L II USM or rather adding IS to the 24/28mm


----------



## ntranc19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you kidding me? 
Same price as 24-105L

Around $300 i wish


----------



## Nassen0f (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like il go for the old 28mm 2.8 if thats the price...


----------



## edmund (Feb 7, 2012)

Holly crap that's expensive.

I'm still somewhat baffled that it's only a f2.8.
Since the 28mm f1.8 has to be stopped down to get decent photos, this is something I could live with. But the prices are ridiculous. Even if they drop to 600€, that's still to much.

I've been wanting a near normal lens (crop camera) for a while now, almost bought the 28mm 1.8. These prices make me think why I haven't bought one already...


----------



## LuCoOc (Feb 7, 2012)

They both better be incredible if they want 800€ . I got my 100L for that! A few months ago I asked for a 35mm crop-equivalent and now that we finally have one this is too much. I'd get the 24mm for 300€ maybe 350€... 
The 24mm 1.4L isn't that much more expensive ~1400€ (amazon.de)
come on canon you can't do that :

Edit: after looking at the price for the old 24mm 2.8 I could find myself paying 500€. The old one was ~450€. +350€ for IS and USM? That's the way it goes...


----------



## Raddy (Feb 7, 2012)

For comparison only:
Canons recommended retail price for the EF 70-200 2.8L IS II USM is 2399 Euro. My local dealer sells it for 1899 Euro. Actually I never saw any shop selling any canon items at the recommended retail prices, even the first day available. But I doubt seeing the 24mm respectively 28mm at prices around 600 Euro, more likely 699/729 Euro.
And that's a ton of cash... 
Now imagine a possible 50mm 1.4 *IS* USM would be around the corner.  All those people waiting for a MarkII might see a IS version, but at what price? Then I'd prefer a much cheaper non-IS version.


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 7, 2012)

I actually just recently picked up the 24 f2.8 for 300USD so I don't have any buyer's remorse after seeing the MSRP!
The old 24 is actually quite nice- focuses fast, is small and actually had hard stops on MF!


----------



## cx1 (Feb 7, 2012)

"Externally, both models also boast a number of design similarities with Canon’s professional L-series lenses, with a similar coating on the barrel and a similar design on the focus ring."

They appear nearly identical to to the build quality and design of the EF-S 18-135. Definitely not L quality. Very disappointed in the pricing and f2.8.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 7, 2012)

I was waiting and looking for ages for a fast, normal, aps-c prime. 28/1.8, 28/2.8, 35/2 and the sigma 30/1.4 didn't have the IQ or build quality, the 3 canons were all more than 15 years old, and expensive for what they were.
I ended up with the samyang 35/1.4, fastest-in-class aperture, zeiss-level IQ, and EF-s-zoom level pricetag. Not disappointed with it one bit. But i'd trade a bit of that iq, a slower aperture, and pay a bit more to get AF sometimes.
These 2 primes answer almost all of the problems with the other ones, assuming the IQ is as good as they say it will be, except for that huge pricetag. Owning a 7D, there's just more incentive to buy the EFs 17-55 f/2.8 for not much more than one of those primes.

But from a FF-owner's perspective, there's a lot more incentive when you consider the alternatives:
- 24-70 f/2.8. Zoom to more lengths, but no IS and a brick (and a damned expensive brick at that).
- 24-105 f/4 IS. More zoom, and IS, but only f/4.
- 24/1.4L. Faster aperture, softish corners, less than twice one of those new primes, no IS.
- and now 24/2.8 IS + 28/2.8 IS. Presumably decent IQ, looks nice and light (somewhere between 50/1.8 and 85/1.8 size).

Either would make a nice light hiking lens on a FF, don't even need a tripod with the IS on. Or a small/light/concealable street lens on a 550D.
But for a 7D owner who doesn't shoot much street, the EFs 17-55 IS just got more attractive...


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 8, 2012)

Raddy said:


> Now imagine a possible 50mm 1.4 *IS* USM would be around the corner.  All those people waiting for a MarkII might see a IS version, but at what price? Then I'd prefer a much cheaper non-IS version.



+1

I said the same thing in one of the other threads! If they go and make a 50mm f/1.4 IS with 77mm threads and cost nearly as much as the 50mm f/1.2L, then I won't be buying it. I like the small size of the current 50mm f/1.4, which is one of the reasons I've never even bothered to try the Sigma, which is much larger. I just want them to replace the Micro USM with Ring, and make it a little sharper & sturdier.


----------



## Martin (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought a canon equipment several months ago, also 24-70, wchich in my opinion is pretty sharp, probably a good sample. Also have almost unused 70-200 is ii, to be honest i am totally frustrated having in mind switching back to nikon. Think that nikon with its d800 will be miles ahead of next 5d. No idea what to do at the moment. Sell everything with loss and buy nikon?....hmmm. I am almost sure that we will not see nothing impresssive in next 5d, another crappy af and poor dynamic range, probably same poor plastic built quality, iso100 noiseetc. On the other hand i will lost a lot of money but i think as well as several other guys that canon stoped its development. They just do not offer things which are standards in competition.


----------

